
Elfeed with Tiny Tiny RSS - ColinWright
https://codingquark.com/emacs/2020/04/19/elfeed-protocol-ttrss.html
======
cerberusss
TT-RSS is pretty great. For Android, I suggest the open source client of the
same name, from the same author. For iOS, I suggest "tiny Reader RSS":

[https://apps.apple.com/nl/app/tiny-reader-
rss/id689519762?l=...](https://apps.apple.com/nl/app/tiny-reader-
rss/id689519762?l=en)

------
AnonC
> elfeed-protocol will authenticate with your ttrss server, fetch feeds and
> displays in elfeed like they were native feeds added to elfeed.

 _This is exactly what I was looking for a couple of months ago._ I’d even
posted an Ask HN [1] on it. Please reply to this comment if you know of
similar setups where one can use an aggregator and get the feeds in a local
reader as if the subscription was done in the local reader app (I don’t like
web interfaces for feeds since it may not work offline and may not download
and cache all the feed data for offline use).

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22404840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22404840)

------
oefrha
How does TT-RSS compare to FreshRSS?
[https://freshrss.org/](https://freshrss.org/)

I’m still using a commercial reader/aggregator at the moment but might
consider switching to self-hosted at some point.

~~~
mtts
I just switched from TT-RSS to FreshRSS. FreshRSS comes out of the box with a
Docker image which is really easy to set up. For TT-RSS you have to create
your Docker image yourself as neither of the two images available on Github
work without putting in a bit of effort.

TT-RSS requires an (old, probably no longer maintained) plugin for the Fever
API. FreshRSS has it built in.

Interface wise it doesn't really matter that much.

~~~
djsumdog
Yea I had to make my own dockerfiles:

[https://github.com/sumdog/bee2/tree/master/dockerfiles/TTRSS](https://github.com/sumdog/bee2/tree/master/dockerfiles/TTRSS)

[https://github.com/sumdog/bee2/tree/master/dockerfiles/TTRSS...](https://github.com/sumdog/bee2/tree/master/dockerfiles/TTRSSUpdater)

I like how TT-RSS has an API that can be integrated with mobile and native app
readers so you can sync RSS feeds across multiple apps (although so far, I've
only really used the mobile and their web interface).

I'll check out FreshRSS.

------
drapred7
Every cloud service should be replaced with free software like this running on
a raspberry pi in your basement.

~~~
jojoo
ACK.

I switched from google reader to feedly to newsboat. One cloud service less.

While i like the idea to be able to read my feeds from multiple computers, i
don't actually _need_ it. In fact, readig them on only one device gives me
back (a little bit of) focus.

------
superkuh
I've never understood the need for synchronization of transient content. It
adds to much complexity, attack surface, and bulk to any project. Is it really
that bad to just run a secure native, non-web, reader on every device?

And to answer my own question: No, it isn't that bad. It's fine.

~~~
agazso
Shameless plug: I am currently working on a free, open-source, mobile RSS
reader which doesn't require a server or any kind of registration, because
everything happens and stays on the device.

Currently it's in beta testing, let me know if you find it interesting.
[https://github.com/felfele/feeds](https://github.com/felfele/feeds)

~~~
AnonC
I use the free and open source NetNewsWire app, but am always looking to try
other feed readers. I appreciate the fact that your app requires iOS 9 or
later, and isn’t restricted to just the latest version of the OS. I’ll
certainly try it out.

